# Engineers



## GavG84 (Oct 1, 2019)

Good evening folks.

I'm new around here, just wondering if there are coffee machine engineers on here??


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quite a few


----------

